# Accounting & Finance Jobs in Cyprus



## Mabozied (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi All

My Name is Mahmoud . I'm working as a financial controller in Egypt . I got an MBA in Finance & Investment . Kindly advise me how could i get a job in Cyprus .


Thanks
Mahmoud


----------

